# Where to get tesserae in bulk?



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I am mosaic-ing our mailbox. The problem is that our local Michaels sells glass tesserae in teeny tiny amounts for too much money. I have bought them in these amounts, and you have to buy several packs to make a small project. I would classify the mailbox as a medium size project. I'm not spending 50$ to decorate a mailbox in bits of glass. That is alot of money for a project like this.

I'm thinking of a website source, because your stores probably carry different supplies than my stores. Around here we have JoAnne fabrics and Michaels as craft stores.

Im looking for slightly varigated glass tesserae that are about 3/4 inch by 3/4 inch or 1" x 1". 

???


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Are you talking about the flattened glass marbles? They carry them at the $1 store, there's about 20+ in a mesh bag. Colour choices are limited though.

Covered a bowling ball in red ones to make a gazing ball for the garden.


.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

No, I'm talking about glass tesserae. They are generally 3/4 inch x 3/4 inch squares, and several milimeters thick. They are cut from large sheets of glass, and are any color, can be marbled, or iradescent, or matte, or anything you can put in glass. When you think of a classic mosaic, these is what you probably picture it being made of.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a compnay that I order tumbled glass and gems from (for jewelry making)...............
http://www.mosaicartsupply.com/ They also carry glass mosaic tiles, don't know what your paying, might be cheaper. The bags of 150 tiles cost around $3.50, the paper backed sheets of 25 tiles are 50 cents and up depending. You may also want to email them and ask about bulk pricing, that is, if they have what your looking for.




.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

yes, that is exactly it! And much cheaper then I would have to pay, too! Thanks!


----------

